

This could be your fate if you don't do a startup - menloparkbum
http://valleywag.com/tech/cubicle-culture/yahoos-recruitin-rapper-289869.php
welcome to the crushing grind of mediocrity, yahoo! style. 
======
ivankirigin
Sorry folks: this is hilarious. I love it.

Perhaps you'd like to make a competing rap about your place of work? What's
the phrase I'm thinking of for the folks at VallyWag? strap on some plums.

I wonder if a reaction to this can be considered a Rorschach test for how much
you actually support user generated content :-P

------
SwellJoe
Google has loads of stuff just like this going on, too. Last time I was there
(my girlfriend works there, so I'm there every couple of weeks), they had an
intern talent show going on at the main cafe. During the company picnic they
did the same thing. "Googley Blues" was the winning performance...it was fun
and well-done. Most performances, however, were in the same class as this rap.
Silly, poorly done, just about exactly what you would expect from a nerd
rapping.

It's stupid to pick on Yahoo for an employee having some fun. Thinking back,
there was an all-office video from the College Humor/Busted T's folks, that
everybody here LOVED. But when Yahoo brings it, they catch flack. It's just
people being catty. Have fun. Get over your too-cool-for-school selves.

------
davidw
He looks like Kim Jong Il:

<http://www.foxnews.com/images/229818/0_63_kim_jongil.jpg>

------
Tichy
Any chance to see this on YouTube? I learn from this that jumpcut doesn't work
very well...

------
joe
I'm eagerly awaiting the Google response.

------
fad
plz tell me this is parody

~~~
SwellJoe
Of course it's a parody.

